# Trenchers



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking for a good walk behind trencher. Any recommendations on manufacturers?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have no recommendation but I will say that walk behind trenchers can be brutal to the body when roots and rocks are encountered. I used one many years ago and it about ruined my back. Got it stuck in the mud and had to lift it out- it was the last time I ever used one.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

The DitchWitch 1820 is a great machine
It will trench up to three feet
I would get a rock chain on it


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Is there money in it for you to do your own trenching? I always leave it up to the customer.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Ditchwitch C99 that I bought in 1982... still runs great.. easy to use and a 24" maximum digging depth..

It looks like this but in better shape..


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

What's the ground in your area like Chris? If you have rocks that are too big a trencher can be a total waste.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

8V71 said:


> What's the ground in your area like Chris? If you have rocks that are too big a trencher can be a total waste.


Parts are heavy clay, some parts are sandy. Not a real lot of big rocks or extremely rocky areas.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

thats so funny ive been tossing around the idea of buying a small digging machinge too.... I saw someone towing a small back hoe and i mean small.. smaller than a bobcat.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

B4T said:


> I have a Ditchwitch C99 that I bought in 1982... still runs great.. easy to use and a 24" maximum digging depth..
> 
> It looks like this but in better shape..
> 
> http://www.hodgesfarmequipment.com/images/newinventory/807-2.jpg


I have the same one in rust color. I don't even bother to use it anymore. My dad bought it new right about 82 give or take and its been used to death literally. I put it away working a few years ago and just never bothered it again. Let it rest in piece I figure.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Parts are heavy clay, some parts are sandy. Not a real lot of big rocks or extremely rocky areas.


That should work well, maybe you already knew that. I rented one in PA with a carbide rock chain and gave up in about 3 minutes.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking for a walk behind trencher for trenching small lengths of 75' or less.

I like a toro dingo but, I don't like the price.:laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

So this is probably too big for your needs?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

captkirk said:


> thats so funny ive been tossing around the idea of buying a small digging machinge too.... I saw someone towing a small back hoe and i mean small.. smaller than a bobcat.


Probably a Toro Dingo with a backhoe attachment.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've used the Toro Dingo and it works okay. Vermeer makes a good machine, it just depends how big a machine you're looking for.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

8V71 said:


> So this is probably too big for your needs?
> 
> View attachment 26806


Give that to a helper and the ****ing conduit will still be at 17"


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

wendon said:


> I've used the Toro Dingo and it works okay. Vermeer makes a good machine, it just depends how big a machine you're looking for.


I have a buddy with a landscaping business that has a toro dingo. I am trying to get him to buy either the backhoe attachment or the trencher attachment so then I can rent it from him. :whistling2:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

B4T said:


> I have a Ditchwitch C99 that I bought in 1982... still runs great.. easy to use and a 24" maximum digging depth..
> 
> It looks like this but in better shape..


I have a c9 which is a good 10 years older than that one. It works great when the bigger stuff doesn't fit.

I also have a mexican dragline of about the same vintage. Slow and noisy, but reliable. Runs on coca cola.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I found my walk behind trencher.


http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/3894937091.html


:laughing::no::laughing:


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Looking for a good walk behind trencher. Any recommendations on manufacturers?


Get a vibe plow. Does almost everything a trencher does, in a smaller, lighter, more maneuverable, safer package. 

Oh, and less labor, less damage to property, and quicker.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I got rid of two ride on Ditch Witch units in the late '80s when UG fiber optic started becoming prevelant. Liability umbralla insurance was going to skyrocket because all of my work was on commercial and industrial sites. Started hiring a subcontractor to trench. Haven't looked into ins. rates recently. I would check with your carrier. Maybe someone else on here knows, or maybe no one else on here has told their carrier?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> Get a vibe plow. Does almost everything a trencher does, in a smaller, lighter, more maneuverable, safer package.
> 
> Oh, and less labor, less damage to property, and quicker.


You can't install pipe with a vibe plow!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I found my walk behind trencher.
> 
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/3894937091.html
> ...


And it only weighs 66000 lbs. Haul that with your minivan!:thumbsup:


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> I found my walk behind trencher.
> 
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/3894937091.html
> ...


We have these 



This without the cab


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

This is the trencher I get too use the most. Not real quick but doesn't need much maintenance either!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Rent a few different type then decide.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I WOULD NOT get a walk behind, get a sit on.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

wendon said:


> You can't install pipe with a vibe plow!!!:laughing::laughing:


Actually I've seen them do 1" and probably could do bigger than that.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

brian john said:


> I WOULD NOT get a walk behind, get a sit on.


Every time I've used a walk behind its been absolutely miserable. I would never want to own one


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

wendon said:


> You can't install pipe with a vibe plow!!!:laughing::laughing:


Yes you can.:laughing::laughing:
You can do it faster, with less labor and mess.


----------

